# Fellow Program



## amie6538 (Jul 6, 2010)

We have an ophthalmologist that will be with us for a year seeing patients and earning his fellowship.  We are incurring the cost for the fellowship and want to know, after he is Medicare eligible, can we bill an assistant surgeon fee when allowed by policy indicator for his assistance in the OR with our group physicians? Modifier -81?


----------



## amsmith (Jul 14, 2010)

*Fellowship*

Fellows are considered Residents in a specialty and therefore not billable without an attending.  There are also documentation requirements seperate from non-teaching.


----------

